# محاضرات من الالف للياء فى صناعه الروبوت



## احمد رونى (4 مايو 2009)

رجاء من مشرفى قسم هندسه الميكاترونكس وقسم الهندسه الاليكترونيه وقسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه والكهربيه مساعدتنا فى تعلم هذ العلم وهو صناعه الروبوت وهذا من اجل تقدم الامه العربيه
وكما يقال ابدأمن حيث انتهى الاخرون ولا تبدأمن حيث بدأوا​


----------



## احمد رونى (4 مايو 2009)

رجاء من مشرفى قسم هندسه الميكاترونكس وقسم الهندسه الاليكترونيه وقسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه والكهربيه مساعدتنا فى تعلم هذ العلم وهو صناعه الروبوت وهذا من اجل تقدم الامه العربيه
وكما يقال ابدأمن حيث انتهى الاخرون ولا تبدأمن حيث بدأوا 
وارجو ان يكون مكان هذه المحاضرات هو قسم الميكاترونكس
[/center​]​


----------



## احمد رونى (5 مايو 2009)

للاسف مافيش غير مشاركه واحده فى قسم هندسه الميكاترونكس
ياجماع ياريت لو حد عارف حاجه يقولها
مش هيخسر حاجه لو وصل علمه لحد
بالعكس ده هيستفيد


----------



## احمد رونى (5 مايو 2009)

ماذا نريد ان نعرف لكى نصنع روبوت؟
ان تعرف ميكرو كنترولر وميكانيكا والكترونيات
ومعرفه المهمه التى سيقوم بها الربوت
ان شاء الله ساقوم بوضع محاضرات لتعلم الميكرو كنترولرمن النوع pic16f84
وارجو من الاخوه من له معرفه بالميكانيكا ان يقوم بشرح بدائيات لكى نستفيد به فى هذالمجال​


----------



## احمد رونى (6 مايو 2009)

تم نقل الموضوع الى قسم هندسه الميكاترونكس على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132075.html


----------



## ادور (9 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## الشرماني 2010 (22 يونيو 2010)

اريد اساسيات البرمجه للروبوت مع شكري لكم اخوتي


----------



## الشرماني 2010 (22 يونيو 2010)

اين المحاضرات اخوتي صار لي ساعه وما حصلتها


----------



## king5 (23 يونيو 2010)

تسلمووون


----------

